# Help identify this bike



## Hudman (Feb 23, 2021)

Need help identifying this old bike i dug up while replacing an underground pipe so i can start getting parts for restoration.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Feb 23, 2021)

Sweet tricycle.....Lol  I think even as crazy as I am, that one may be a tad gone-skee.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 23, 2021)

wow !!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 23, 2021)

We will need some pictures of a serial number!


----------



## Hudman (Feb 23, 2021)

John G04 said:


> We will need some pictures of a serial number!



Yeah...i didnt realize it would be so hard finding parts without having serial number.


----------

